# Autotrail unsatisfid customers



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

There seems to be a common thread unfolding slowly regarding the overcab fibre glass lay up on Autotrail vans. I have major stress cracks on the front and back on both sides of the overcab area resulting in water ingress, the van is less than 2 years old and I also see that Paulblack has much the same sort of problem and so has another owner on this site who has posted under Technical Problems and his van is less than 5 weeks old. I now know of at least 5 vans with similar problems, how many more are there out there ?
Take a moment and check for crazing on your overhead cab areas both around the front and also at the back on top where you cant normally see.
The whole structure seems very flimsy with nowhere near enough stiffening built in probably caused by skimping on the lay up.
I shall be intersted to hear of any more with similar problems


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

As an interesting aside but on the same topic, I had occasion to receive a visit from a representitive of the company that munufacures the fibreglass `bits` for Auto-trail. They produce the side skirts and domes as well as the roofs. The reason for his visit to me was to inspect some cracking of the Gel coat on the skirts, however he inspected all the panels including the roof overcab.
His observations were that the dome was not fitted correctly (it looked alright to me).
The van went back to the factory (they collect and deliver) and was repaired to my satisfaction on the cracking and the front of the dome was refitted.
Malc


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just seen this post.!

I have this cracking/crazing on front and back of auto-trail roof and elsewhere. I was told it was cosmetic only so haven't had anything done about it. I am very concerned if it is likely to cause water ingress. It is on all four corners of the roof area and on the lower corners at the rear and over rear wheel arches. My 3 yrs are up 22nd Jan 07 so am I still covered for any work that may need doing?


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rita,
Auto-Trails usually have a 1 year munufacturers warrenty and then a second year `Insurance based warrenty` which I extended to 5 years in total by paying an extra premium. How ever the cracks I had were spotted and reported by the dealer at 11 months old. Thus even though the inspection and the remedial work was done after the 1 year warrenty period by A-T, the problem existed and was documented prior to this.
I would personally write to A-T sales and explain your dilemma and seek their comments in a cordial manner in the first instance. I found thenm to be fair, even though you have to be firm with them, place the onus on the sub standard mouldings.
Hope all goes well....
Malc


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi i am out in mine at the end of next week (returning it to the dealers in Southampton to have the habitation door locks changed/refitted) my first years warranty comes up in November so i will take a very close look thanks for brining the subject up.

Wendy&Dick


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

Zulrita,
My problems first started with crazing on the front of the overhead and the first I noticed was water ingress in the overhead, on inspection the top of the overhead on the corner was split on both sides thus letting in water.
The cause of it was skimping of fibereglass material, it was very thin and far too flexible and was flexing badly in the wind, it seems with oil prices going up its a easy way to cut costs. Mine has now been heavily reinforced and seems to be ok but it was in the dealers for 5 weeks, they said they had never seen such a flimsy moulding.
Your gaurantee is with the dealer, Autotrail wouldnt cover mine they said MGB insurers had to cover it, they refused because the water ingress wasnt through a seam, what a cop out, so Autotrail then said they would pick the bill up and make the insurers pay. You have 3 years gaurantee but if you read the sale of goods act and you can prove that there was an inherrant fault then you have 6 years gaurantee (do a search on google for sale of goods act) proving the inherrant fault shouldnt be a problem as i know of at least 5 Autotrails with similar problems. Autorail have a problem it seems, as i understand it they buy in the mouldings but there sems a serious lack of quality control.
My advice to you would be to take it back and demand it be done now before any further damage is done.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

funnymunny said:


> Zulrita,
> My problems first started with crazing on the front of the overhead and the first I noticed was water ingress in the overhead, on inspection the top of the overhead on the corner was split on both sides thus letting in water.
> The cause of it was skimping of fibereglass material, it was very thin and far too flexible and was flexing badly in the wind, it seems with oil prices going up its a easy way to cut costs. Mine has now been heavily reinforced and seems to be ok but it was in the dealers for 5 weeks, they said they had never seen such a flimsy moulding.
> Your gaurantee is with the dealer, Autotrail wouldnt cover mine they said MGB insurers had to cover it, they refused because the water ingress wasnt through a seam, what a cop out, so Autotrail then said they would pick the bill up and make the insurers pay. You have 3 years gaurantee but if you read the sale of goods act and you can prove that there was an inherrant fault then you have 6 years gaurantee (do a search on google for sale of goods act) proving the inherrant fault shouldnt be a problem as i know of at least 5 Autotrails with similar problems. Autorail have a problem it seems, as i understand it they buy in the mouldings but there sems a serious lack of quality control.
> My advice to you would be to take it back and demand it be done now before any further damage is done.


Hi There,

Did you take any pics of the cracks? if you did could we see them? thanks


----------



## funnymunny (May 13, 2005)

Sorry I didnt take any photographs as i thought it was just a bit of crazing around the front of the overhead along the area of the Autotrail logo, it was when the dealer inspected it that they found the splits and they then took photographs but i do not have any sorry.
If you have any crazing along the front then you have a problem, you have movement, if so look at the top for crazing or splits or inside for any signs of damp.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for replies.

I haven't seen any signs of damp inside the mh so will get it all checked when the mh goes in for its service at Chelston as that is the nearest dealer for Auto-Trail otherwise it means going back to Brownhills at Newark where I bought the mh but its such a long way from Devon.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi all,
this company supplies the FG mouldings for auto trail and several other makes. Their travelling rep usually is sent to inspect any known issues with the mouldings,

www.lamplas.co.uk

Malc


----------



## 101112 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Star Cracking - Autotrail*

Hi All

This is my first post here but unfortunately is not positive on my Cheyenne Auto-trail motorhome purchased 3 yrs ago at Chelston Taunton regarding Star cracking over the drivers side gutter channel and a reply from chelston on the subject which I am trying to get sorted out with them as it was only noticed by chance 2 weeks ago.

ALSO PLEASE READ ANOTHER POSTING BY ME ON CURRENT ISSUES WE ARE EXPERIENCING WITH CHELSTON'S CUSTOMER CARE SERVICE AND AUTO-TRAILS SUPPORT.

Chelston's reply

We certainly could arrange for the work to be carried out while you are with us. However it is not a repair we would carry out in house and would have to sub contract the work.

Star cracking is not uncommon in the material used in many types of motorhome and has several causes, including flexing of components.

With regards to the pictures you have sent me showing the `star` cracks on your vehicle. The extended warranty cover has not previously covered gel goat cracks. These would be covered by Autotrail in the first year of life. However, Colin Treacher at Autotrail has agreed that if an estimate can be obtained for the repair to be carried out he will consider this under a goodwill claim.

Please advise what your preferred course of action is on this matter. These repairs can normally be carried out by a bodyshop of which I am sure there are reputable ones


----------



## 103579 (Mar 25, 2007)

We had an accident in ours last October, not too much damage. After the assessor had been I noticed cracks on each side of the roof above the cab. Got the assessor back who said they were stress cracks. The repair shop said it was the gel coat that had cracked. All repaired though but I will be keeping an eye on the areas.


----------

